# Old CIC Recommendation by DND - White Paper?



## JohnChaCha (1 Apr 2014)

I'm searching for an old recommendation buried in a National Defence White Paper or other document from the late 80s or early 90s.

The recommendation was something like_* "the prospect (possibility) of establishing a CIC non-commissioned member component should be explored further."*_

Does anyone know where this was published by the government of Canada? Can anyone help or point me in the right direction? I've already looked through the '87 and '94 White Papers. Thanks.


----------



## JohnChaCha (1 Apr 2014)

http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2012/dn-nd/D2-73-1987-eng.pdf
http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2012/dn-nd/D3-7-1992-eng.pdf
http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2012/dn-nd/D3-11-1989-eng.pdf


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2014)

Possibly in the Special Commission on Restructuring The Reserves recommendations; I do not have a link.


----------



## JohnChaCha (2 Apr 2014)

Thanks. That is a helpful place to start. The only reference I found online is below, but it's a start. The Report itself doesn't appear to be available online, so we'll need to track down a paper copy in the Parliamentary library..  ;D

http://www.parl.gc.ca/content/hoc/archives/committee/351/defa/evidence/32_95-11-09/defa32_blk-e.html

*Mr. Frazer (Saanich - Gulf Islands): Gentlemen, welcome. Thank you for your presentation. If I may, I would like to start a little off the track. It's in the reserve realm, but it's cadets in the instructor cadre.

I've had a number of approaches from people who are dead keen and seemingly qualified to become cadet instructors, but they don't meet the physical requirements for either a reserve or regular officer. I wonder whether any consideration has been given to these people. I think the ones who really want to get involved and are dedicated are in short supply. Have you given any consideration to perhaps saying that these won't be required to meet the reserve force standards?

MGen Linden: There are two answers to that.

First, those people can become civilian instructors, as are many of them. That's the niche they tend to fit into.

The other issue the commission considered was the question of whether the cadet instructor cadre should continue to be members of the primary reserve. That means they have to meet some kind of standards. I know that within the cadet instructor group, virtually everybody I talk to is universal in wanting them to stay part of the component of the reserve rather than to be put into a different category, which is what we'd have to do if we wanted to greatly water down the standards. I think we're just going to have to keep accepting the niche of civilian instructors with the course.

Mr. Frazer: Okay. How did you react to their recommendation that senior NCOs should be able to operate as senior NCOs, rather than having to be commissioned? Did you agree with that?

MGen Linden: Again, we've been asked not to describe whether we agree or disagree with the recommendation. I can say that's one of the things a number of people in the cadet --

Mr. Frazer: I guess you have a gag on, but I'm asking you, with your expertise as the chief, to say whether this will work and is a good idea. It appears to me to be an excellent idea. These people would be able to operate in an area with which they're very familiar and have tremendous expertise in. They can bring this to the cadets.

No comment?

MGen Linden: No comment; sorry.*


----------



## dapaterson (2 Apr 2014)

A "Ten Years on review" - http://www.cdfai.org/PDF/Restructuring%20The%20Reserves%20-%20English.pdf

Government of Canada monograph - http://publications.gc.ca/site/eng/54998/publication.html


I suspect most university libraries will have a copy, somewhere.


----------



## svejk (3 Apr 2014)

NCMs can already be transfered over to COATS and under the COATS GS NCM MOSID: there is just no direct entry as an NCM.

Why?

We have volunteers, (paid) civlian instructors, COATS GS NCMS and Offrs, and CIC.  Someone will fit into any of these categories especially since the first two do not have set requirements other than screening for working with vulnerable sector.  If a 75 year old CWO wants to and a position is available he may contribute as a civilian instructor.


----------

